# Break Neck Creek



## hole-in-da-water (Jan 22, 2007)

Anyone know anything about it? I have been hunting on a peice of property in rootstown that it runs through, and from the looks of it, it looks deep and wide enough to hold fish. Plus it dumps into the cuyahoga near kent. Looked like a place to try for some crappies or ???


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I Don't Know About Crappies But I Know There's Pike In It And I'm Sure There's Gills


----------



## hole-in-da-water (Jan 22, 2007)

You dont think the pike make it as far upstream as rootstown though, do you?


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

We have caught them on lakewood on the ravenna rootstown border near hodsgen (Spelling?) i have caught them in Sandy Lake right close to there also


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

Heard of alot of pike coming out of there none from experience


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh yea. Lots of good pike fishin. I grew up with the creek almost in my back yard, fished it daily. Best times are February-April and again Late August-November. My personal best is 38" with others in the 30" range. All were caught and released, take care of it and good luck.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I have alot of customers that fish Break Neck Creek and it is an excellent pike fishery.Alot of fallen timber, so be prepared to lose some tackle.This time of year use pike or bass shiners under a bobber.............Mark


----------



## Fishinmagician (Jun 1, 2004)

I have fished that creek since I was a kid. Largest pike at 42". Great place to fish. A lot of no trespassing while walking it. We used to canoe it all the time. A lot of timber as stated earlier. I miss fishing there. I sure was a lot less fat when I used to fish that creek. Maybe that's my new years resolution to get out to Break Neck. Good Luck. I have fished every inch of that creek.


----------



## hole-in-da-water (Jan 22, 2007)

I won't be fishing it until after deer season is over in Feb. but I appreciate it everyone. Might even try trapping my little section.


----------



## Bnichs (May 24, 2004)

I personally have caught Pike and Smallmouth Bass out of the creek. 

Nothing huge, but I have caught many of both species.


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

I've fished it a few times.I've fished it twice for pike and went 1 for 2. Most of the fishing I've done there was back in the early 80's when I was around 13 or 14. My pals and I would fish under the metal bridge off of old forge for catfish. we would stay from dusk til dawn.smoking cigars and sharing a couple beers one of us heisted from our dads. we would also fish the bridge at St.Peter of the Fields Church. The pike fishing I've done has only been in the section north of summit st. in Kent. Near Kent State golf course. Theres a nice fella that lives on the west side of the rd that runs along the golf course. If you ask he will let you fish his property which is pretty substantial.
Also I dont know if Field and Stream has an archive but i remember it being mentioned in there back in the 80's as well. Good old break neck.just dont eat anything from there. i think it runs through the old portage land fill.


----------



## MR ED (May 31, 2006)

I have had really good luck behind Dix stadium and kent's water plant.......


----------



## steely123 (May 17, 2004)

I live right next to the Sandy Lake Rd. bridge on breakneck.....i see some regulars who fish there....I tried once a couple yrs back......

Can anyone give some tips ?.....

Usually I am too busy with Steelhead, but if I can catch some pike 2 seconds from my front door........

steely123


----------



## benpecc1 (Sep 2, 2008)

where is the sandy lake rd bridge? I've been looking on mapquest but cannot spot one anywhere. I am moving to kent this spring and looking for the best place as far as access on break neck, or other quality pike waters such as the hoga, can anyone give me any tips? I will be staying on the kent state campus and need areas within walking distance. I'd walk about 5 miles


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

i have caught pike out of the creek nothing big... Usually go there if the hoga is blown... but haven't been pike fishing much...


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow, I forgot about Break Neck Creek. I lived in Kent for 5 years and used to catch pike out of it. I would use chubs on a bobber or White willow/colorado spinners. Personal best from there was 36'' but I'm sure there are bigger. I used to fish a part off of Summit road, past a barn with a red roof towards 59. Sorry the directions aren't better but things were hazy in those days. There is a part that runs under 76 that I used to do well at also. If you are lookin for Crappies, hit the park in kent around april/may...


----------



## steely123 (May 17, 2004)

Hey Benpecc1-

Try looking for Forest Glenn Dr. off of Sandy Lake Rd. The bridge is about a couple hundred feet east down Sandy Lake from there....right next to the 'rootstown pump station' drive...in fact, that is the only place to park there is in that drive off to the side....

there is another bridge at Rt.18 aka tallmadge rd I think between Rootstown Rd. and Lakewood Rd. ??.....kinda by where it runs under I-76 as well .....



steely123


----------



## benpecc1 (Sep 2, 2008)

thanks, steely!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Fishing is fun


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

hows the smallie fishing in this creek? how many towns/cities does it run through? and would the fishing be good by the mouth of the creek, where it empties out to the hoga?


----------



## benpecc1 (Sep 2, 2008)

muskie jim, i understand the breakneck is a somewhat hidden secret, i will be careful with the pike. Haha, i am so excited to get back behind Dix, will the pike hit in January?


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

Hidden secret lol that is what i would of thought before seeing the 800 + views...that water isn't very big for that kind of pressure... o well weird how fishing changes so much over the years...I am only 25 and can only imagine how some of the old timers feel...


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Man I feel bad for the notherns that are going to get slamed in that creek. You wont be happy when you walk up to your honey hole and there are beer cans, fishing line, and a bunch of trash laying around. It will make people think twice about giving out to much information. Dont forget about all the people that are not mebers of OGF and view this forum on a daily basis. FFBG


----------



## steely123 (May 17, 2004)

MODS - Feel free (like you need me to tell you that) to move this post.  

Point Taken.

Not to continue hijacking the original intent of the post.....but....

As has been discuseed on here many times over the years...
As a steelheader, this is what has happened to my favorite holes on the rivers.

I think 1 good thing is that there is a lot of private property along the creek with people that will not put up w/ the polluting and trespassing etc....including my own neighbor.

My self ?...I am torn between being a good sportsman willing to help others enjoy the sport of fishing in an ethical and law abiding way, trying to help fellow OGF'ers since I have been member since '04 and was an old member of GFO before that.

And on the other hand, like with steelheading, it sucks to show up at your fav hole to find a bunch of snagging, polluting, keeping over the limit hooligans who don't respect anything but themselves and the amount of meat they can claim.

Guess I should drop out of OGF...

This is the nature of posting on the internet.... Berlin, Milton, Cuy river in Kent, WB, Squito, Mog, LaDue etc etc etc....I'm sure every location has guys cringing every time one is posted....

I try to get to my spot first before anyone during non peak hours during week, and keep 1-800 poacher on my cell. More than once have a had to turn around after an hour drive to Lake County 'cause every hole has a crowd.

good fishing guys....
steely123


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

topic of spot burning has been beaten to a pulp. If you got the guts to seek pike in the hoga and it's tribs go for it. it is a tough deed alot of hiking snagging, days of going home empty handed. I personally would rather fish the cuyahoga. even in the summertime i hardly see anyone fishing it. Alot more access alot more deep water. awesome to kayak. i don;'t think that a few pike are going to draw the winter crowds from miles around. Too many steelhead out there for that.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

some idiots blocked the only outflow creek to my favorite fishing hole. what is that going to do to the lake and the creek. there used to be at least 10 8" creek chubs in there at full flow. they swim up the creek every summer. now the creek has been reduced to a trickle. it has become alot more polluted and there are no fish in it now. i used to catch gills up to 8in. from there in the dead of winter. now the creek freezes every winter.


----------



## hole-in-da-water (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey guys, I was just looking for a little info, then other people took it on themselves to share their personal insite. The spot I am talking about, I highly doubt there are pike that far upstream, and it's private property. I was just curious as to what might be in the area, so I know what to target once deer season is over.


----------



## Patriot1 (Sep 24, 2008)

i actually own a stretch of break neck creek, kinda funny seeing people talk about it. I have the outlet coming out of congress lake in hartville


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

That's amazing! I just followed it on Mapquest from CL to Sandy Lake where it appears to end. Coincidientally, it is not called BreakNeck creek anywhere along the way! Either those northerns originally came out of CL(I know there are plenty in there), or they come out of Sandy Lake(I've never heard any were in there)!


----------



## Patriot1 (Sep 24, 2008)

i know some of the map website have it labeled as break neck creek, maybe google earth or msn live. Definately a lot of northerns in CL. They might have stocked them a few years back.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Today I noticed today a sign on 59(not far from KSU Golf Club) that said "Breakneck Creek". Mapquest shows it beginning at Congress Lake and ending at Sandy Lake which would be south of that location. Someone posted earlier that it runs into the Hoga in or near Kent. Does anyone know exactly if and where it enter the Hoga? Just curious.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

yrs ago i hiked in from the water plant on rav- rd and came to a creek entering the hoga i believe was brk neck creek,lots of poison ivy along the shoreway.


----------



## hole-in-da-water (Jan 22, 2007)

You can see where it goes in on google maps, just upstream from river run rd.


----------



## benpecc1 (Sep 2, 2008)

has anyone fished breakneck in the past week or so?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Water open & flowing well everywhere I crossed on bridges. This is Northern time-early spawners!


----------

